# Which HID Kit?! Suggestions



## 5.7RedGto (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey everyone i've been researching around for HID kit's and it seems like everyone thinks DDMtuning is the best. I was wondering if this was the exact kit(55w)
HID Kits, BMW Aftermarket Bumpers & Lighting, DEPO - DDM Tuning

Also i've read around it's not worth it to change out your hi beams to HID's? What does everyone think. I was debating between 6000k or 8000k 55w kit and i don't want it to be to blue to where i loose headlight brightness so 6000k might be the final thought. Thanks


----------

